# 75gal Tank Setup



## Call_me_Tom (Feb 11, 2013)

Hey folks! I just picked up a 75gal tank this afternoon. I was going to go with a 100gal but if you follow the below thread you'll read how that deal fell through.

viewtopic.php?nomobile=1&f=4&t=254587

I bought the tank new because I couldn't find anything in my area without making a compromise here or a compromise there. The tank came with glass lids & lights, nothing fancy but they work. Right now I'm working with a local carpenter to build me a stand & canopy.

This project will be slow & take time as I study the best bang for buck in equipment & buy those items as I can afford them. Any suggestions you can give will be helpful.

Thanks,
Tom


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

I would say to buy your equipment online. Generally cheaper with free shipping if you spend enough.


----------



## Call_me_Tom (Feb 11, 2013)

Any suggestions on good vendors?


----------



## DanniGirl (Jan 25, 2007)

There are plenty of good suggestions in the reviews section, both retailers and products. 
Retailer Reviews
Product Reviews

Good luck


----------



## Call_me_Tom (Feb 11, 2013)

What is your all opinion of the Aquatop CF400UV with an inline heater?

Also, is one Aquatop CF400UV enough or should I go with two?


----------



## Nubster (Feb 18, 2013)

I wouldn't waste money on the UV version but the Aquatop filters are pretty awesome, though WAY overrated. I have the biggest one on a 20g tank and it's perfect. You'd need several for a 75g tank. My vote would be a couple AC500 HOB's. That would be plenty of filtration.

As far as vendors, I use Ken's Fish and on occasion BigAl's. Ken's is my #1 though.


----------



## Call_me_Tom (Feb 11, 2013)

Nubster said:


> I wouldn't waste money on the UV version but the Aquatop filters are pretty awesome, though WAY overrated. I have the biggest one on a 20g tank and it's perfect. You'd need several for a 75g tank. My vote would be a couple AC500 HOB's. That would be plenty of filtration.
> 
> As far as vendors, I use Ken's Fish and on occasion BigAl's. Ken's is my #1 though.


I've read good things on UV filters...regardless, the filter is so affordable I don't see why the added benefit of a UV could hurt.


----------



## Nubster (Feb 18, 2013)

Because the UV is too small and the flow too fast. It won't do anything. You need either a larger light, or slower flow, better yet, both.


----------



## Call_me_Tom (Feb 11, 2013)

Nubster said:


> Because the UV is too small and the flow too fast. It won't do anything. You need either a larger light, or slower flow, better yet, both.


Got it, I understand what you're getting at. Is there a rule of thumb on flow rate vs UV wattage eg for every 10gal of flow one should have 1 watt of UV, etc?


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Dec 14, 2009)

Call_me_Tom said:


> Nubster said:
> 
> 
> > Because the UV is too small and the flow too fast. It won't do anything. You need either a larger light, or slower flow, better yet, both.
> ...


http://www.americanaquariumproducts.com ... ation.html

Pretty much explains it all. You'll be a UV pro afterwards haha


----------



## eTrain (Oct 15, 2012)

My 75g is set up with a Fluval 406 that has my Hydor ETH 300w heater, and a Odyssea CFS 700. Although I don't use the UV. I did a single DIY intake that both filters feed from, with DIY spray bars on each side of the tank facing the middle. As far as equipment in the tank that is it. If you having the canopy made perhaps look into mounting your lights right into it. I have T5HO but kinda wish I went with LED's.


----------



## austings (May 12, 2012)

Nubster said:


> I wouldn't waste money on the UV version but the Aquatop filters are pretty awesome, though WAY overrated. I have the biggest one on a 20g tank and it's perfect. You'd need several for a 75g tank. My vote would be a couple AC500 HOB's. That would be plenty of filtration.
> 
> As far as vendors, I use Ken's Fish and on occasion BigAl's. Ken's is my #1 though.


I think two Aquatop CF500VUs, or one CF500, and a AC110 would be enough for a 75 gallon tank. The UV would probably only kill algae spores. As stated, it moves to quickly to kill anything else.


----------



## Call_me_Tom (Feb 11, 2013)

This is the tank how it sits right now.










This is an example of what the stand & canopy will look like.


----------



## Call_me_Tom (Feb 11, 2013)

I just ordered an AquaTop CF500UV and a Hydor ETH 300 In-Line Heater. They should be here in a week or two. Next payday I'll order media for the filter and some water test kits. Hopefully by the following paycheck I'll have figured out exactly which cichlids I'd like to keep and then I can order some aquascape.


----------



## Call_me_Tom (Feb 11, 2013)

I ordered the media for the filter & construction of the stand & canopy should start today. Now I'm on the hunt for some PFS. I went to Lowes, Home Depot & Ace Hardware & no one has any. One local pool supply place had one 50lbs bag but I'm thinking I need 100lbs.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Depends on how much sand you want in the tank how much decor will be taking up tank bottom. I wanted the sand level with my tank trim in most spots. Easier to clean all the way to the glass/trim. It doesn't stop my fish from spewing it all over, though. In a 6' tank I used about 70 lbs, but most of the tank bottom was covered in boulders/rocks before I added. It's pretty inexpensive. If you get 100 lbs, and don't use it all, it's not a big hit on the wallet. Just be sure to rinse it out in a bucket with running water before adding. I got mine from Leslie's Swimming Pool Supplies. They have locations in Cali, but not sure how close to you.


----------



## k7gixxerguy (Jan 12, 2012)

50 pounds in a 75 is just enough to cover the light diffuser (eggcrate) if you are using one to keep the rockwork off of the glass. The fish will expose the diffuser when digging or if a flow from a powerhead or something gets too close to it it will as well. If you plan on putting any plants in the sand then definitely up it to about 75 pounds. 50 pounds was perfect in my 55 but a bit too sparse in the bigger footprint imo.


----------



## Call_me_Tom (Feb 11, 2013)

Leslie's was the pool supply place that only had one 50lbs bag in stock. Ace said they could order it.

I'm still undecided on which cichlids to go with but I'm swinging towards a Tanganyika setup. I might go with that one bag of PFS & a bag of crushed coral from the LFS to help with PH.


----------



## Call_me_Tom (Feb 11, 2013)

I'll be using an egg crate on the bottom per the advice of just about everyone on these boards.

Does anyone know how much rock I'll need for this tank? 100 or 200lbs...I might go with Holey Rock.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Call_me_Tom said:


> I'll be using an egg crate on the bottom per the advice of just about everyone on these boards.
> 
> Does anyone know how much rock I'll need for this tank? 100 or 200lbs...I might go with Holey Rock.


Be aware that some tank manufacturers void their warranty when egg crate is used. I didn't use it. I didn't even know about the warranty thing. Your tank bottom, especially if it's tempered glass, is very, very strong. Designed to support the weight of more rocks than you can physically put in the tank.

I used granite rock from a landscape supply yard. Used about 350-400 lbs. But it's a Malawi mbuna biotope kinda setup. You may find the white sand and white holey rock do not offer much contrast.


----------



## Call_me_Tom (Feb 11, 2013)

I've heard of the warranty issue...I guess I'll take my chances. I feel safer with the egg crate then nothing between the rock & the glass.

From what I understand, the Holey Rock doesn't stay white for long in an established tank. 350lbs-400lbs sounds like a lot!


----------



## Call_me_Tom (Feb 11, 2013)

I just picked up 50lbs of #20 PFS for $10 & 60lbs of aragonite sand for $40...ouch!


----------



## Call_me_Tom (Feb 11, 2013)

Pics of the sand. I'm think of putting the PFS as the base & capping it with the aragonite.










Oh & the egg crate trimmed & placed in the bottom of the tank.


----------



## Kalost (Feb 27, 2013)

50lbs should be fine, i only used half a 100lb bag in my 90gal


----------



## austings (May 12, 2012)

I have that same Top Fin Sand. I like how white it is. But, It does cloud the tank if you stir it up during water changes.


----------



## Call_me_Tom (Feb 11, 2013)

austings said:


> I have that same Top Fin Sand. I like how white it is. But, It does cloud the tank if you stir it up during water changes.


Did you or have you washed the sand?


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Always wash the sand.


----------



## Call_me_Tom (Feb 11, 2013)

Iggy Newcastle said:


> Always wash the sand.


I asked if he washed his sand. I haven't heard of cloudy tanks with washed sand.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Call_me_Tom said:


> Iggy Newcastle said:
> 
> 
> > Always wash the sand.
> ...


My bad.


----------



## Call_me_Tom (Feb 11, 2013)

I could not help myself & added the sand. The PFS is salt & pepper while the aragonite is a creamy white.



















50lbs of PFS was actually enough to cover the egg crates while giving some depth but because I had already bought the aragonite I figured that I'd just add it. 110lbs of sand is around 4" of sand in depth on a 75 gallon tank. I figured this info would be good for folks just starting out like myself.


----------



## Call_me_Tom (Feb 11, 2013)

I added some rock from a local river in my area. There's a bunch of black rock that looks really nice.


----------



## austings (May 12, 2012)

Call_me_Tom said:


> austings said:
> 
> 
> > I have that same Top Fin Sand. I like how white it is. But, It does cloud the tank if you stir it up during water changes.
> ...


Yes, Maybe not good enough though. It only clouds up for a few hours after a water change. Regardless, I still like that sand.


----------



## Luisdp13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Kensfish.com great prices beats any other website or local store!!! brand names too!!


----------



## Call_me_Tom (Feb 11, 2013)

The canister filter arrived along with the heater & water test kit.


----------



## Call_me_Tom (Feb 11, 2013)

Does any one know what size hose to hose barb adaptor I need to make the heater work with the canister?

I'm thinking 1" to 5/8"


----------



## kruizin (Jun 23, 2012)

Call_me_Tom said:


> Does any one know what size hose to hose barb adaptor I need to make the heater work with the canister?
> 
> I'm thinking 1" to 5/8"


I'm thinking the inside diameter of that aquatop hose is 3/4 of and inch. Hope that helps! 8)


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Dec 14, 2009)

you putting that tank on a stand? If so may want to get some help putting it on before the water goes in


----------



## Call_me_Tom (Feb 11, 2013)

I already took the rocks out so it's only sitting with sand right now & no water. Two guys should be able to lift it.


----------



## Call_me_Tom (Feb 11, 2013)

I went to Lowes last night & picked up some extra hoses, barb adapters & hose clamps to fit the in line heater to the filter.


----------



## Call_me_Tom (Feb 11, 2013)

Here's the tank as it sits right now since I'm still waiting on the stand. 









These are pictures of what I had to do to make the Hydor heater match the filters hoses.


----------



## Call_me_Tom (Feb 11, 2013)

I did a test run of the filter in my kitchen sink, priming was a pain!

I found the 5/8" tubing leaking so added more hose clamps I cranked the **** out of them. I'm now leak free & glad I ran the test.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Looking forward to seeing this tank up and running. The mo' clamps the mo' better!


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Call_me_Tom said:


> I did a test run of the filter in my kitchen sink, priming was a pain!
> 
> I found the 5/8" tubing leaking so added more hose clamps I cranked the #%$& out of them. I'm now leak free & glad I ran the test.


I have heard people say they had issues priming them. I have two of the CF500uv's and never had any issues. I like your choice of rocks. Going to look very natural.


----------



## Call_me_Tom (Feb 11, 2013)

Next payday I'm going to buy another CF500. Anyone have ideas on how I should stock the media?


----------



## Call_me_Tom (Feb 11, 2013)

Here are some pics of the filter bring test in the sink.


----------



## Call_me_Tom (Feb 11, 2013)

13razorbackfan said:


> Call_me_Tom said:
> 
> 
> > I did a test run of the filter in my kitchen sink, priming was a pain!
> ...


How are your hoses ran?

I'm assuming that the shorter & straighter the hoses are the better.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Call_me_Tom said:


> 13razorbackfan said:
> 
> 
> > Call_me_Tom said:
> ...


What do you mean? I will describe how I have them both hooked up. The best way I found is with a DIY spray bar instead of the one that comes with the filter. It is terrible. You can make one for this filter for $10 and it will be much more sturdy and customizable. If you want to know how let me know and I will PM you the link. The flow coming out of the DIY spray bar is VERY strong. I ran the hoses on this particular filter straight from the filter to the intake strainer and spray bar.

On the other one I ran the hoses the same except I use a nozzle instead of a spray bar.

It is very important to make sure the hoses are ran almost in a straight line from point A to point B. No sags or loops. As straight as can be to help reduce drag.


----------



## Darkrose (Feb 4, 2013)

Call_me_Tom said:


> Next payday I'm going to buy another CF500. Anyone have ideas on how I should stock the media?


I just set up my 75g with the CF400UV and was told on here to double up on the mechanical media (the white/blue pads) in the bottom two baskets and Seachem Matrix in the top basket, skip the charcoal entirely. No Seachem matrix available locally, so I've got 500 (grams?) of Fluval ceramic rings in the top, and will add Seachem matrix later when I order some, during cycling, before fish. Not going to actually start "fishless cycling it" until everything is right and I'm ready to look at fish.

Had a slight problem priming my CF400, but realized I had too much intake hose and it looped, trimmed it down, and no problem after that.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Darkrose said:


> Call_me_Tom said:
> 
> 
> > Next payday I'm going to buy another CF500. Anyone have ideas on how I should stock the media?
> ...


Yes...keep the coarse blue plastic filter sponge on the bottom of the bottom tray. Then stack a filter pad on top of that. Then use the same filter pads, whether you use the blue/white pads cut to fit or the white pads that came with the filter, in tray two. Bio in the top tray.

Now...the CF500UV model has 4 trays. Do exactly the same as above except fill the top two baskets with biomedia. Just to give you an idea you can put 1500g of ceramic rings/biomax in each tray. I have 2000g of biomax rings total. 1000g each in the top two trays. Even room to spare. So 1500g will fit in each basket.


----------



## Call_me_Tom (Feb 11, 2013)

13razorbackfan said:


> Darkrose said:
> 
> 
> > Call_me_Tom said:
> ...


Thanks for the advice, I'll take heed.


----------



## Call_me_Tom (Feb 11, 2013)

Here's my setup as it stands today, another canister filter plus media & meds are on the way.


----------



## Call_me_Tom (Feb 11, 2013)

I just ordered an Aquatop Eliminator 36w inline UV sterilizer. I did some reading & 36w is what I'm needing for the flow rate of my filter to allow the UV to kill parasites.

I'll run the Hydor inline heater on one canister & the Eliminator on the other.

I haven't found any online reviews of this product but once it comes in I'll post up my thoughts.


----------



## anthraxx4200 (Aug 16, 2012)

that hydor in-line heater should have had its own little clamps. hard to understand but you gotta tighten the little nuts on the ends until they touch the "heater core" then cover the tip with the hose and screw the nut back over until snug. i know its hard to understand but i think they have instructions online.


----------



## zimmy (Aug 13, 2010)

Call_me_Tom said:


>


Looks good. I would put the rocks in first and then the sand. Don't know what type of fish you intend to keep but a lot of cichlids will move the sand around and if your rocks are on top they will shift over time and potentially crush a fish.


----------



## thebigman65 (Jan 3, 2008)

zimmy said:


> Call_me_Tom said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


+1


----------



## Call_me_Tom (Feb 11, 2013)

anthraxx4200 said:


> that hydor in-line heater should have had its own little clamps. hard to understand but you gotta tighten the little nuts on the ends until they touch the "heater core" then cover the tip with the hose and screw the nut back over until snug. i know its hard to understand but i think they have instructions online.


I couldn't get the factory clamps to go over the hoses.


----------



## Call_me_Tom (Feb 11, 2013)

zimmy said:


> Call_me_Tom said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


I plan on placing the rocks directly on top of the egg crate once my stand is finished & everything is set up.

This is an updated pictures.


----------



## Call_me_Tom (Feb 11, 2013)

I'm also getting different spray bars. The ones I currently have drop to low into the tank.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Call_me_Tom said:


> I'm also getting different spray bars. The ones I currently have drop to low into the tank.


Make one.....I have made a lot for all my canister filters and even made them for my friends. There is a thread here describing what you need if you want I can link you to it.


----------



## Call_me_Tom (Feb 11, 2013)

Yes, send me a link.


----------



## Call_me_Tom (Feb 11, 2013)

These are the latest pictures of the stand.


----------



## NJmomie (Jan 17, 2013)

I love the look of your rock wall but the fact that they are relatively the same height seems a bit boring. I think it would be more interesting if there were two separate piles of rocks, one higher than the other. This is just my opinion, of course. Wished I had your time and energy to do this project.


----------



## Call_me_Tom (Feb 11, 2013)

NJmomie said:


> I love the look of your rock wall but the fact that they are relatively the same height seems a bit boring. I think it would be more interesting if there were two separate piles of rocks, one higher than the other. This is just my opinion, of course. Wished I had your time and energy to do this project.


Thanks, I'll probably move the rocks around some more. I was trying to create territories where the fish wouldn't have a direct line of sight towards each other. I also didn't want to block the intakes of the filters.


----------



## Call_me_Tom (Feb 11, 2013)

The AquaTop 36w UV Sterilizer came in this afternoon. It's huge...around 20" long & 4" in diameter.


----------



## Call_me_Tom (Feb 11, 2013)

Tank setup is happening this weekend, I cleaned out 100lbs of sand & staged that & the rocks outside. I also went to Walmart & bought an aquarium starter set & heater for a quarantine tank. I set it up last night. I then went by Lowes & purchased an adaptor for the Python as the factory adaptor wouldn't fit. I also swapped out the 5/8" hose I was using on the Hydor inline heater for 1/2". I softened the hose using boiling water & squeezed them into the barbs.

Tank with sand & rock removed waiting on the stand & canopy. 

















Quarantine Tank









Hydor inline heater & AquaTop 36w UV


----------



## sabresfan (Mar 14, 2013)

I would like the link for the spray bar please.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

sabresfan said:


> I would like the link for the spray bar please.


viewtopic.php?f=6&t=248582

Remember that PVC and hose size will vary depending on filter it is hooked to. If using for a aquatop filter then use 1/2" PVC.


----------



## Call_me_Tom (Feb 11, 2013)

Here's a bad cellphone picture of the 75g setup.


----------

